# Bridge



## sampo (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich will ein HP VG Anylan Netzwerk mit einem "normalen" Fast Ethernet Netzwerk verbinden. Welche Soft- und Hardware benötige ich dafür und wo bekomme ich die Software? Mit welcher Linux Version ist das zu realisieren?

Hoffe auf Hilfe 

Jürgen


----------

